# Sticky  GenieGo for iOS v3.0.x - Issues/Discussion



## The Merg

What's New
- General bug fixes and improvements

This will be the last update that supports iOS 5. Future updates will require iOS 6 or later.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh

Just frigging great! 

Not sure what future updates will bring, but I'm not upgrading my iPad 1st gen just to satisfy the GenieGo. 

I had just canceled my NHL CI subscription because of issues with the GenieGo, but Islesfan reported yesterday that it had been "fixed". So until I saw this, I was contemplating resubscribing (based on whether I could use the GenieGo with CI). Now I'm not.


----------



## dennisj00

I don't think the original iPad goes beyond 5.


----------



## trh

dennisj00 said:


> I don't think the original iPad goes beyond 5.


My point exactly. Mine has 5.1.1.


----------



## Steve

When trying to stack 30SKIPs on the iPhone 4, the controls disappear every time I click "*>>|*". Same with 30REPLAY.


----------



## The Merg

trh said:


> Just frigging great!
> 
> Not sure what future updates will bring, but I'm not upgrading my iPad 1st gen just to satisfy the GenieGo.
> 
> I had just canceled my NHL CI subscription because of issues with the GenieGo, but Islesfan reported yesterday that it had been "fixed". So until I saw this, I was contemplating resubscribing (based on whether I could use the GenieGo with CI). Now I'm not.


What's so wrong with this? If you have iOS 5 now on your iPad, this version will work. Just any future versions after this will not.

- Merg


----------



## trh

And that is why I said 'not sure what future updates will bring'. 

Never thought OOH would be implemented on the GenieGo. What great feature is next that requires iOS6 or above?

Price of being an early adopter.


----------



## dennisj00

The 'Stop Transcoding' dialog is HUGE. And has always come up even when not necessary.


----------



## The Merg

Just putting this out there again... 

*iOS Client v3.0.037*

*Feature Request: TrickPlay Functions / Progressive TimeBar*
I would again like to ask for true TrickPlay functionality be added to the TrickPlay functions. This would include the ability to Skip Ahead 30 seconds and Skip Back 6 seconds. Also, it would be nice to be able to use the TImeBar to perform a progressive FF or RW, where if you drag left/right near the TimeBar it would skip time at a high rate of speed, whereas, if you moved your finger lower on the screen and then left/right, the speed of the FF/RW would be slower. I believe the built-in iOS video player has this ability.

*Issue: Shows Missing From Ready To Download*
_*Note: *This issue somewhat resolved itself upon upgrading to this version. While all the episodes of Copper are now there, I still only have the 7 episodes of Ripper Street._
This is an interesting one. I pulled up the GenieGo app on my iPad and iPhone and selected the Filter for Ready To Download. I found that the shows listed on my iPhone were different than what listed on my iPad. Specifically, the iPhone shows that there are 10 episodes of Copper and 8 episodes of Ripper Street. My iPad shows 5 episodes of Copper and 7 episodes of Ripper Street. I tried forcing closed that app and relaunching, but had the same result.

I've attached some screen shots from my iPhone and iPad.

*iPhone*
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-71837800-1379114996.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-00987900-1379115005.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-11216400-1379115013.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-88296100-1379115028.jpg

*iPad*
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-51630600-1379115040.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-83493000-1379115055.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-06014500-1379115071.jpg
http://www.dbstalk.com/uploads/monthly_09_2013/post-455891-0-40734000-1379115080.jpg

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00

While we're talking about features, how about including the source DVR in a program info? It's impossible to tell who's talking and who's not. In addition, with the same recording duplicated on two dvrs, only one shows up (not a folder) and it's impossible to tell which one.

I know multiple DVRs are not a big percentage of the population but I'd bet GG users have more DVRs than the 'abnormal' user. Toss us a bone.

DAFI even lists the source DVR.


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> . What great feature is next that requires iOS6 or above?
> 
> Price of being an early adopter.


is an Apple thing


----------



## The Merg

*GenieGo Client v3.0.037*

*Issue: GenieGo Not Releasing Free Space*
I recently noticed that GenieGo on my iPad was taking up 8.9GB of space. In checking the app, I found that I only had one epsiode of Ripper Street. After deleting that episode, it still shows that GenieGo was using 7.7GB. I checked on my iPhone, which also had nothing stored on it and GenieGo is taking up only 18MB there. At one point I did have about 30 episodes of different shows on the iPad, but had deleted them. Apparently, even though they are deleted, GenieGo is still holding onto the space. I had to delete and reinstall GenieGo for the free space to correct itself.

















- Merg


----------



## Sully

I noticed the exact same thing (GenieGo not releasing free space) and was going to start a new thread before seeing this one. I don't currently have any content on my iPad and it shows the app is consuming nearly 1 GB of space. Is there any way to reclaim this space other than deleting and reinstalling the app?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## OlderNDirt

Sully said:


> I noticed the exact same thing (GenieGo not releasing free space) and was going to start a new thread before seeing this one. I don't currently have any content on my iPad and it shows the app is consuming nearly 1 GB of space. Is there any way to reclaim this space other than deleting and reinstalling the app?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I may find myself in need of this information soon myself. Was wondering if anybody tried a soft reset (I think that is the term) of the ipad to see if that worked. Would be easier and faster then uninstall and re-install of app.


----------



## Laxguy

Not sure what you mean by a soft re-set of the iPad. Might you try it?


----------



## OlderNDirt

Laxguy said:


> Not sure what you mean by a soft re-set of the iPad. Might you try it?


Holding down the on/off button (small button on edge) and home button (round button on face) at the same time until the apple logo comes on, then release. I found videos, but some called it "hard reset" while some called it a "soft reset". I might suggest doing your own search and watch a few videos. Some videos even suggested it was a good thing to do this from time to time.

I had read about when uninstalling and reinstalling the DirecTv app on the ipad, it was recommended to do this before reinstalling, and that it would clear any remnants of the app that may not have uninstalled correctly. I tried it, it didn't fix the problem I was having with the DirecTv app (a whole other story), but everything that was on the ipad was still there and functioning properly as though nothing had been done.

I do not currently have the memory problem, but will be deleting some movies nest week and will check the memory before and after. Should it appear that the memory usage is overstated, I will have no reservations trying this before uninstalling and reinstalling the geniego app.


----------



## MeSue

I don't have a GenieGO yet. I'm thinking of ordering one and I wanted to read about the iPad app in the App Store. But I can't find it in the AppStore either by searching or looking at other apps by DirecTV. How do you find it?


----------



## RAD

I don't have a GenieGO yet. I'm thinking of ordering one and I wanted to read about the iPad app in the App Store. But I can't find it in the AppStore either by searching or looking at other apps by DirecTV. How do you find it?


There is no native iPad app, just use the iPhone IOS app, it works fine.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## MeSue

There is no native iPad app, just use the iPhone IOS app, it works fine.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk

I see. Thanks. Does it fill the iPad screen then? And landscape viewing works? Are they planning an iPad app? Is there a GenieGO FAQ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes it fills the screen. If you had asked me two years ago I would have told you that an iPad app was coming. Now I rather doubt it.


----------



## The Merg

OlderNDirt said:


> I may find myself in need of this information soon myself. Was wondering if anybody tried a soft reset (I think that is the term) of the ipad to see if that worked. Would be easier and faster then uninstall and re-install of app.


I tried a reset and it did not release the space. Only a reinstall fixed the issue.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

MeSue said:


> I see. Thanks. Does it fill the iPad screen then? And landscape viewing works? Are they planning an iPad app? Is there a GenieGO FAQ?


Yup, but you have to use the 2x or "iphone mode" on the iPad in order to fill the screen. While text does not look impressive at all, the image quality is OK.


----------



## trh

The Merg said:


> What's so wrong with this? If you have iOS 5 now on your iPad, this version will work. Just any future versions after this will not.
> 
> - Merg


Last week's upgrade to the DirecTV iOS app and DirecTV iPad app both require iOS 6. So now my first gen iPad (iOS 5) just lost those two apps.

I wonder when the next update for the GenieGo app will be released, rendering my iPad 'obsolete' for use with DirecTV?


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> Last week's upgrade to the DirecTV iOS app and DirecTV iPad app both require iOS 6. So now my first gen iPad (iOS 5) just lost those two apps.
> 
> I wonder when the next update for the GenieGo app will be released, rendering my iPad 'obsolete' for use with DirecTV?


and not only with DirecTV, but many more apps as they want to take advantage of the iOS 7 features


----------



## Laxguy

Last week's upgrade to the DirecTV iOS app and DirecTV iPad app both require iOS 6. So now my first gen iPad (iOS 5) just lost those two apps.

I wonder when the next update for the GenieGo app will be released, rendering my iPad 'obsolete' for use with DirecTV?


Just delete those and reinstall the previous version.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Go Beavs

GenieGo support has been added to the DIRECTV App for iPad.


----------



## peds48

Go Beavs said:


> GenieGo support has been added to the DIRECTV App for iPad.


Yup, there is also a new "Co-Pilot" mode


----------



## Beerstalker

Sweet, now I need to get mine back up and running.

I finally switched to DECA a few weeks back, but only bought enough adapters for my receivers, so they aren't hooked to my home network anymore. Need to get another DECA adapter to get my DricTV stuff hooked back up to my network. Might have to try to do that tonight so I can take some recordings with me over the holidays and chack out the updated app.

I'm glad DirecTV decided to do this after all. I suspected they might back when the iPad app was first introduced and I was told they wouldn't be.

It'd be great if they did the same for the iPhone app. It's much nicer to have one app accomplish both things rather than having to have both the regular DirecTV iphone app, and the Genie Go iphone app.


----------



## RAD

OK,. #1 thing I don't like about the GenieGo client in the app is there is no more 30 second skip button.

Also when I installed the update it wanted me to enter the devices name, so I entered what IOS has always had it as, and then was presented a list of devices where I had to remove one of them to get the GenieGo function active. So basically if you had all 5 licenses being used you had to deactivate one of them, so in my case the GenieGo client on my iPad got removed and now I have to use the new intergrated app.


----------



## mrdobolina

I don't recall there being a 30 second skip button in the GenieGo app?? I know it doesn't exist in the Android app. There is a 30 second jump back button though...is that what you're talking about?


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, the >>} key was a 30 skip.

Now I've got to delete the GG app and reload all the content to the ipad app.


----------



## Steve

I'm screwed because I deleted the GG app from my iPad, but I have no GG license available for the new iPad app. 4 of them can't be deleted for "n" days, the shortest being 15 days. The one that can be deleted is the one I'm currently using for the iPhone.

I'm going to call a CSR and see if they can zero me out on all my licenses, so I can start over.


----------



## mrdobolina

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, the >>} key was a 30 skip.


Well, I guess you learn something new everyday. Same for the Android app. I never knew this! Very useful!!


----------



## dennisj00

Bummer, I was careful to check the name I that iPad was currently using and re-entered it. Before deleting the GG app, I checked and it was using 14.7 gig - which it released when I deleted it.

We really need a way to manage the 5 devices w/o calling a CSR.

I just noticed the one I put on the T100 tablet earlier this week can't be moved for 25 days.


----------



## Steve

Well that's 57 minutes of my life I'll never get back. Spoke to 2 CSRs, and they have no ability to reset the licenses. 2nd CSR was a GG specialist in case management, and at my request, she removed the GG service from my account and then re-enrolled me. Even after that, when I re-installed the app, it still had all my old licenses listed, with their expiration dates. As a result, I won't be able to use the new app for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Steve

Found a nice write-up on the new app by our friends at Solid Signal:

http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/2660-DIRECTV-App-for-iPad-adds-social-features-and-FINALLY-GenieGo


----------



## dennisj00

Has anyone gotten anything from their playlist to stream in-house? I get a dialog - when it final - FINALLY- times out that simply says 'streaming isn't available, try later'.


----------



## Laxguy

Took a couple of tries, as it didn't delete a license that I selected to take out. 
A lot of skips on streaming, and scrubber barely worked, but I am at the edge of my LAN's WiFi signal, and will try it in a bit in a stronger space. 
But looks great, good intro, should be fine enough!


----------



## Laxguy

*v. 2.3.7* is the current version number for the DirecTV app for iPad which now includes GenieGo. I've deleted the separate GenieGo app from my iPad, probably not a bad idea, as the new one did not recognize the one program I had on my iPad via the old app.


----------



## sfenton

For me, the new combined app is showing deleted shows in my GenieGo playlist


----------



## mrdobolina

GenieGo playlist? Isn't that whatever has been downloaded to your device?


----------



## Laxguy

Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## dennisj00

The iPad app now shows your entire Playlist with filters for GenieGo - Ready for download, or by DVR. So if you have a GG, you can stream or transcode for future downloading.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> I'm going to call a CSR and see if they can zero me out on all my licenses, so I can start over.


doing the full reset should take care of that


----------



## sfenton

sfenton said:


> For me, the new combined app is showing deleted shows in my GenieGo playlist


The deleted items are gone today. I don't think I imagined it.


----------



## dennisj00

Have been unable to schedule remote recordings to HR2x or Genie with the new program.


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> Have been unable to schedule remote recordings to HR2x or Genie with the new program.


Can you do so with the iPhone app. or online?


----------



## dennisj00

Haven't tried either of those.


----------



## GLJones

Mine is now reporting that the Genie is busy and cannot stream at this time. There are no TVs or DirecTV clients powered on, nor is the Genie server turned on.

I know a reboot will probably fix it but this keeps happening and when no one is home to reset the box, it ruins the usefulness of the GenieGo. We go on multi-week tours around the world and the GenieGo allows us to watch programs on our schedule, anywhere we travel. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## jacobp

My system setup is as follows: One Genie (HR44-200) and two HR24s and a GenieGo. I've had the GenieGo from the day it was released and I've never had any problems using the GenieGo app on my iPad to "see" the playlists on my Genie and two other HR24s and then being able to download recorded programs to my iPad.

Yesterday, after the new national release firmware for the Genie was downloaded (x808), i noticed that I cannot "see" any of the programs that were recorded on my Genie. The programs recorded on both of the HR24s show up fine on the GenieGo and i am able to download all of those programs.

I also tried the GenieGo capabilities of the new DirecTV app. Using that app, I am able to "see" and stream programs recorded on the Genie, but I cannot download any of them to the GenieGo. Programs recorded on the HR24s can also be seen on the DTV app, and when i select any such program, an option is presented to "Download to iPad." That option is absent for any program recorded on the Genie.

As stated above, i have the x808 software on the Genie, the latest DTV app on my iPad, iOS 7.1 on the iPad.

AFter spending nearly two hours on the phone with DTV, no fix occurred. We tried resetting the GenieGo (30 sec reset and the two minute reset), RBR and unplugging/replugging the Genie and each of the other DVRs. We also tried deleting and reinstalling the DTV apps. None of this worked.

So now i turn here. Any ideas?? Is anyone having this issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rtm

When are a getting an update?


----------



## dpeters11

I noticed that the app was updated the other day, with a potential major change depending on how someone uses it. You can now reset your 30 day expiration within the app when it's online.


----------



## rbpeirce

I downloaded this app to my iPhone. I use 1Password for logins. I opened the app and copied and pasted my login. Then I went back to copy and paste my password and the app had closed when I returned. I tried this several times and it won't stay open to paste both the login and password. I assume I am doing something wrong but I don't know what it is. No other apps I have used do this.


----------



## inkahauts

Try closing the app and then reopening it. And by close I mean completely from the tasks manager or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## rbpeirce

inkahauts, if this was directed to me, I tried that and it doesn't work. I even tried rebooting my iPhone and that didn't help either.

When you go to 1Password to get your login, enter it into the GenieGo App and return to 1Password for the password, GenieGo returns on the Get Started screen. When you re-open it the login is no longer there.


----------



## inkahauts

So it's restarting the app every time you open it or is it froze and you don't have anywhere to input anything?

Which phone and iOS is it on?


----------



## NR4P

Dumb question, did you try manually entering the user name and pw without pasting? So you don't switch screens?

Also did you delete the app and reinstall? Sometimes that helps


----------



## peds48

rbpeirce said:


> I downloaded this app to my iPhone. I use 1Password for logins. I opened the app and copied and pasted my login. Then I went back to copy and paste my password and the app had closed when I returned. I tried this several times and it won't stay open to paste both the login and password. I assume I am doing something wrong but I don't know what it is. No other apps I have used do this.


Perhaps no anther app you have do this, but there are tons out there with the one behavior. I believe this has to do with a security thing.


----------



## rbpeirce

inkahauts said:


> So it's restarting the app every time you open it or is it froze and you don't have anywhere to input anything?
> 
> Which phone and iOS is it on?


It is restarting. I am using an iPhone 5, Model ME332LL/A and IOS 9.0 (13A344)


----------



## rbpeirce

NR4P said:


> Dumb question, did you try manually entering the user name and pw without pasting? So you don't switch screens?
> 
> Also did you delete the app and reinstall? Sometimes that helps


No to the first question. I'm sure that would have worked but it isn't the way other apps work

Didn't try that because I just installed it last night.


----------



## rbpeirce

peds48 said:


> Perhaps no anther app you have do this, but there are tons out there with the one behavior. I believe this has to do with a security thing.


That is bound to discourage long, complicated logins and passwords.


----------



## peds48

rbpeirce said:


> That is bound to discourage long, complicated logins and passwords.


BEFORE going to the DIRECTV app, head to 1Password first, copy the PW (to the clipboard) then head to the DIRECTV app, TYPE your log in name which is your email address, can't be too hard, then paste (complicated) password.


----------



## rccoleman

peds48 said:


> BEFORE going to the DIRECTV app, head to 1Password first, copy the PW (to the clipboard) then head to the DIRECTV app, TYPE your log in name which is your email address, can't be too hard, then paste (complicated) password.


The problem has been that paste functionality is disabled. A long press doesn't bring up the "paste" option like it does everywhere else, so it seems like they've gone out of their way to force folks to type in their long, complicated passwords. I haven't been able to find any direct way to give them feedback about it, either. I just end up a generic DirecTV help section and give up. It's not a good experience.


----------



## mdmantia

I have a 4th gen iPad running iOS 9.0.2
HR44-200 on tv in living room; mini genie on tv in bedroom; new Samsung 4K SUHD UN65JS8500 with RVU set recently set up by a Directv installer on main tv in family room
Directv app version 4.2.121
Directv app works fine
Installed a GenieGo (version 2) but when I try to set it up on the Directv app, the app can't find it
Tried to manually add the serial number of the GenieGo box but it still says it can't find my device
Installer set up Samsung this way:
Cable from dish into a 2 port splitter
Output of 2 splitters into 2 Connected Home Adapters
Ethernet cable out of one adapters to the router
Ethernet out of the second adapter to an Ethernet input on the back of the Samsung
GenieGo is connected to the router using an Ethernet cable
GenieGo has a solid blue light on it

Anyone have any idea as to why the GenieGo app isn't working?

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## nomadforum

I posted this message in its own topic, but since I saw a reference to it above, I'll ask here as well...

I have an old iPad 1, and I have successfully used the iPhone GenieGo version for years. Recently, I decided to try to upgrade to the GenieGo2, but I found it to be less stable in my system than the original one. I reverted back to the original GenieGo, but I had to reinstall the GenieGo software and because I have an older version of the iPad, I can't reinstall the latest iPhone GenieGo version.

I have checked all of my backups, but I can't find GenieGo version 3.0.037 (created 9/14/13 and not updated until 8/26/14). With that ipa file, I can reinstall it on my iPad. Without it, I can't. I tried Directv, but they say they can't find it. *Does anyone have an archived ipa file with version 3.0.037*?


----------



## inkahauts

I don't have it but in completely dumbfounded how you may have been able to switch between a genie go 1 and 2 and why you'd find the old one at all more stable. They seem the same or the newer one is better. I wonder if it wasn't because you are using it with the old version of the software on an old iPad. Im actually surprised it even works on it to be honest. 

Do you backup to iTunes or the cloud? You should be able to get it from your backups I think.


----------



## nomadforum

Thanks for the response. I tried to restore the iPad, but it didn't bring back the old version of the app.

For some reason, hooking up the GenieGo 2 by Coax wasn't very stable (it kept resetting), and hooking it up to the router didn't provide me with any speed bump (which is the reason I wanted to upgrade). So I switched back to the GenieGo 1. 

As for using the iPhone version, I find that far easier and more reliable than using GenieGo through the iPad app. 

I did have an old desktop backup, but it's an older version (2.2.117) that also doesn't work.

I'm just hoping someone has an archive somewhere that they can share.


----------



## inkahauts

That is extremely off since the encoding is so much faster on the genie go 2. You'd have to have a system that absolutely crawls for it to be the same speed as the genie go 1. No matter which way you connect it. I think it was having issues with your router or it was actually defective. 

But I want to know how you got it switched between the two devices? It usually takes days and some emails to swap a genie go device.


----------



## nomadforum

I found the encoding to be much faster with a coax connection from the connected receiver, but from other receivers in the home, the encoding seemed to be 1:1. When using the Ethernet connection, it seemed 1:1, but that wasn't my concern as overall the downloading speed to the mobile devices (which was more important to me) seemed about the same or perhaps a bit slower. 

As for switching between the devices, I contacted Technical Support, asked for GenieGo support, and reached someone who sent an email asking for the GenieGo to be taken off my account. They say it takes 24 hours, but for each call, it was done within a few hours.


----------



## R8ders2K

Been using 1Password and DIRECTV apps for quite some time with no problems.

23


----------



## codespy

I'm guessing we could probably kill this sticky now that the GenieGO has been dead and (sadly) retired for a couple months now........


----------



## Laxguy

R.I.P., then.


----------



## bigmac94

Need New Update For Hs17 & All My C-71 KW -500s. Have New Genie Its Been Awile Since I`ve Done Any Updating


----------



## bigmac94

bigmac94 said:


> Need New Update For Hs17 & All My C-71 KW -500s. Have New Genie Its Been Awile Since I`ve Done Any Updating


----------



## trh

The GenieGo has been deactivated and doesn't work anymore.

There is a MobileDVR app you might be able to use. Get it from your App store. And I don't know about iOS/Apple/iPad, but with Android, there are two separate Apps -- DIRECTV and DIRECTV for Tablets.


----------

